# NREMT and MI to IL/NY reciprocity?



## ScottRock (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to all of this, so bear with me. I'm planning on getting EMT-B training this summer through NOLS-WMI. After this i'll be moving to New York or Chicago in September to look for work. The problem, of course, is that WMI only issues NREMT certification, and from what i understand neither NY nor IL considers national registry status for reciprocity.

So here's the thing: i'm currently a legal Michigan resident. From what i understand of the Michigan reciprocity form [pdf], all i need to become licensed in Michigan is proof of passing the NREMT test and some coursework, both of which i will get through WMI. See the section "APPLYING BY NATIONAL REGISTRY STATUS ONLY." Once i have state licensure, i don't think there's a problem with getting NY/IL reciprocity.

My question: is it really that simple? That all i have to do to get around NY/IL's rules regarding NREMT reciprocity is fill out a $40 form in _Michigan?_ Is this legal, and will it give me trouble down the road?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## firecoins (Jan 7, 2010)

NYC?  NREMT is no good outright BUT you can become certified in Jersey.  Jersey is across the river. Once Jersey accepts the NREMT, you can get NY reciprocity.  You can work both Jerseyand NYC than.

1 more thing. If Michigan acceots you, you should be able to get reciprocity in NY


----------



## ADKMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

*Here is your link.*

Hey, good luck with that.

I used to be an EMS instructor in Northern New York and I found that when dealing with NY's bureaucracy, nothing was simple.  Here is the web page for the Bureau of EMS' section on reciprocity. http://www.nyhealth.gov/nysdoh/ems/certification/reciprocity.htm 

That should give you the info you are looking for.  You didn't say which part of the state you would be moving to (NY ain't all NYC).  The NJ suggestion mentioned in the earlier post may not be all that helpful if you are headed to Rochester or Syracuse. I would also suggest that you contact some of the EMS agencies in the areas you are looking to move into.  They will be able to offer suggestions on membership and contacts that should be able to help you with the move.

Best of luck to you and stay safe.


----------



## ScottRock (Jan 7, 2010)

NYC. Are the rules different for NYC versus NYS?

Thanks for the suggestions. Getting licensed in New Jersey actually makes a lot of sense. Do you have any idea of the turnaround time for obtaining a license in NJ or reciprocity in New York?


----------



## alphatrauma (Jan 7, 2010)

ScottRock said:


> NYC. Are the rules different for NYC versus NYS?



Hahaha... NYC is a totally different planet my friend 

The NY(C) reciprocity via NJ route may be a viable option for you. I'm currently in a similar situation. I have my National Registry, but PA won't accept it, so I'll be using my VA state cert, then applying for VA > PA reciprocity. I maintain somewhat of a dual residency to keep my options open, in the event I relocate back to Philly *shudder*

There was a thread recently with the ins and outs of the NJ certification process, and I don't think I remember it being that smooth. I'll see if I can find it and report back.

There is more than one way to skin a cat... it's just a damn shame that EMS professionals have to go through this crap. Definitely do your research before making any moves, by contacting the respective state/regional EMS agencies. There is a "sticky" thread with a list (not sure how current).

EMS State Office Links


----------



## ADKMedic (Jan 14, 2010)

New York certification is good whether you are in the city or in the mountains.  What I was referring to is that the city EMS Council would have a far greater familiarity with granting reciprocity to NJ or even CT techs, where the Finger Lakes will not instantly be aware of what needs to be done.


----------

